# TV shields for androids/I pads etc?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I can use Hola on my laptop but can't find a shield that'll work on my Samsung Galaxy I pad - can anyone give me a recommendation please?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Further to this: SWMBO who is the computer expert tells me the problem isn't the IP shield at all....... apparently, Hola can be installed the BBC media program that allows I player to run can't be installed because it still identifies I'm not in the UK.

Anyone got any ideas how to get over that please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need a VPN with a UK IP address plenty on Google Apps select one that's specifically recommended for Samsung Galaxy 
Select Menu.
Tap on Settings.
Select Wireless and Networks.
Tap on the VPN Settings.
Select Add VPN.
Select the type of VPN to be added. These types include PPTP, L2TP and L2TP over IPSec.
On selecting one of the given types enter the information in the required fields.
Save the settings and return to Home screen.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I can only think that Hola and your Samsung aren't compatible it works on 2 of my Android devices ok


----------



## oliveirinha (May 20, 2014)

travelling-man said:


> Further to this: SWMBO who is the computer expert tells me the problem isn't the IP shield at all....... apparently, Hola can be installed the BBC media program that allows I player to run can't be installed because it still identifies I'm not in the UK.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas how to get over that please?


Hotspot shield and smartydns both work on my samsung galaxy tab 2...........both have quite reasonable monthly charges.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

oliveirinha said:


> Hotspot shield and smartydns both work on my samsung galaxy tab 2...........both have quite reasonable *monthly charges*.


What..... no free ones! lol!


----------



## oliveirinha (May 20, 2014)

I tried them all on my galaxy tab...........and it would seem samsung don't like you getting anything for free..........only the paid ones worked


----------

